# Difference between Wellbutrin and Ritalin/Adderall



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder can it quantitatively be measure how much wellbutrin raises dopamine compared to ritalin and adderall? Are they in totally different leagues? I guess they are. But let's say someone takes wellbutrin and doesn't get more concentration thru it does this mean that stimulations also wouldn't work then?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Wellbutrin blocks dopamine and noradrenaline, Ritalin blocks dopamine, but much more so than Wellbutrin and Adderall releases dopamine and noradrenaline (and probably serotonin as well).

No it doesnt't mean that. You'll need to try to find out


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder if a person for example tolerates wellbutrin without freaking out does this mean that she'd also tolerate ritalin or is ritalin still much more dangerous?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

thundercats said:


> I wonder if a person for example tolerates wellbutrin without freaking out does this mean that she'd also tolerate ritalin or is ritalin still much more dangerous?


My own experience:

Wellbutrin does nothing (other than a very mild appetite suppressant effect that's so minor it's hard to even notice).

Ritalin is 'amphetamine-lite'.

Amphetamines are the real thing. Despite their warning about how they shouldn't be taken by those with "marked anxiety," they actually produce a calming effect. Apparently, such calming isn't unusual for those who actually have ADHD. It's not at all like the stereotype of amphetamines turning one into a ball of energy that just can't be stopped. For me it's the exact opposite. I could sleep right through them. Amphetamines produce a clear effect on SA -- making me much bolder and very chatty.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

But amphetamines also have a much higher risk of causing heart problems.
I think Adderall affects the entire body while Ritalin is more targeted on the brain. I don't think I'd dare taking a real stimulant I'd be way too scared.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

thundercats said:


> But amphetamines also have a much higher risk of causing heart problems.
> I think Adderall affects the entire body while Ritalin is more targeted on the brain. I don't think I'd dare taking a real stimulant I'd be way too scared.


I'm not experienced enough with amps to say for sure, but I thought the general consensus was that d-amp has less unpleasant cardiac effects than l-amp and MPH?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

With amps you get much quicker tolerance but also quicker results. Something like Wellbutrin works over a long period of time but leaves you in a better place in the end. I've heard some bad stories with Adderall tolerance build up and it causing depression in some.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont know about D and L, but if I had to take a stim I'd rather take MPH. Adderall seems to be more dangerous.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

wellbutrin xr is much much weaker than ritalin and adderall but is for a whole different diagnosis, i take my wellbutrin at night cause if i take in the day it makes me tired


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

This is weird, that it makes people tired. I notice no tiredness.

Does it work for you? Why do you take it?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

The difference is in the half-lifes metabolites strength mode of action and the release of the medication. Wellbutrin XL is a DRI/NRI for example last for 24hr that like the only stim that last 24 hours. Wellbutrin first metabolite only last 8 hours so the time release releases it 3 times a day and wola you got a 24hr stim. But this is only the first metabolites there like 6 other ones and they last longer and need to build up in your blood steam over lapping and compounding who knows what they really do. Adderall is a releasing agent itz halflife is 6 hr for levo 3 hr for dex salt. Im not too sure about there metabolites but i thinkthey may break down into weaker compounds maybe someone can clarify? Depression never really sat in unto 1 day after use for me so there must be somethin active but if i kept on using adderall ill develop insomina so that could mean the metabolites are building up causing this but anyways amphetimines are strong stuff. there neurotoxic and tolarance can build quick.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Ritilin some crazy stuff too it has a halflife of 4 hours and produces an intense rebound of hyperactivity and insomia its harder too get then amphatimines where im from you need a tripicated docters note ritilin kinda makes you feel cracked out it awkward doing things on it compared too amphetimines i find.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

thundercats said:


> I wonder can it quantitatively be measure how much wellbutrin raises dopamine compared to ritalin and adderall? Are they in totally different leagues? I guess they are. But let's say someone takes wellbutrin and doesn't get more concentration thru it does this mean that stimulations also wouldn't work then?


Yes, they are not even comparable. I could go long into the different modes of action. Let's use the analogy of a college football team= Wellbutrin. and a pro football team= Amphetamines (Adderall, Dexamphetamine). Both can be effective but the speed is going to be a lot faster and your going to get hit a lot harder with more muscle from the pro team.

Wellbutrin is a NE reuptake inhibitor and a less effective DA reuptake inhibitor.
It inhibits reuptake of a neurotransmitter from the synapse into the pre-synaptic neuron, leading to an increase in the extra-cellular concentrations of the neurotransmitter and therefore an increase in neurotransmission.

Amphetamines are aggressive, competitive DA and NE inhibitors. They act directly on the substrate binding sites on DAT (dopamine transporter) and NET ( norepinephrine transporter). Dexedrine and adderall not only block the re-uptake of DA and NE into the neurons. They cause DAT and NET to induce reverse transport and instead of releasing the neurotransmitter into the cell. The transporters are now dumping the NTs back into the synaptic cleft. Also, by attaching to DAT and NET, amphetamines are transported into the cells. Once inside the cell they aggressively inhibit DA and NE at the VMAT (vesicular monoamine transporters). VMAT is no longer able to properly pump the DA/NE into the synaptic vesicle for storage because of the displacement of the NT's. Eventually the internal buildup of neuronal DA/NE opens a new channel for a flood of the NT's into the synapse. So you end up having a s.l. of active DA/NE available in the brain.

Amps.render any other drugs that effect NE/DA useless.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I'm now on concerta ( long acting) ritalin and my resting heart rate is 100+ bpm. 

Dexedrine is smoother, and I think it's pretty safe (I'm pretty sure actually) at therapeutic doses. 

Wellbutrin made me very anxious.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Freesix88 said:


> I'm now on concerta ( long acting) ritalin and my resting heart rate is 100+ bpm.


What's your heart rate when not on Ritalin? Given that 60-80 is normal you either had a high rate to start with or Ritalin is making it jump 30 points.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

In the morning ~76. It's 98 bpm now  . I can test my heart rate with some phone app, I don't how reliable that is but it seems right. I love statistics ha.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

One thing that I don't understand is why Wellbutrin takes weeks to kick in. Wellbutrin and Ritalin are both reuptake inhibitors of dopamine and norepinephrine (they each have different DRI:NRI ratios though). Yet, Ritalin kicks in right away; it doesn't take weeks for effects to appear like Wellbutrin does.

Why does Wellbutrin take so long to start showing any effects if its dopamine+norepinephrine boosting abilities are mediated by the same mechanism as that of Ritalin (reuptake inhibition)? Please, someone enlighten me on this puzzling mystery. Also, another DRI/NRI is cocaine, which, like Ritalin, kicks in right away. All three are DRI and NRIs.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Robert Paulson said:


> One thing that I don't understand is why Wellbutrin takes weeks to kick in. Wellbutrin and Ritalin are both reuptake inhibitors of dopamine and norepinephrine (they each have different DRI:NRI ratios though). Yet, Ritalin kicks in right away; it doesn't take weeks for effects to appear like Wellbutrin does.
> 
> Why does Wellbutrin take so long to start showing any effects if its dopamine+norepinephrine boosting abilities are mediated by the same mechanism as that of Ritalin (reuptake inhibition)? Please, someone enlighten me on this puzzling mystery. Also, another DRI/NRI is cocaine, which, like Ritalin, kicks in right away. All three are DRI and NRIs.


I think it's because ritalin is capable of enhancing the phasic firing of dopamine whilst wellbutrin is not. Reason being that wellbutrins occupancy of DAT (dopamine transporter) is not enough at therapeutic doses for phasic firing to occur as it would with ritalin.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Yes, they are not even comparable. I could go long into the different modes of action. Let's use the analogy of a college football team= Wellbutrin. and a pro football team= Amphetamines (Adderall, Dexamphetamine). Both can be effective but the speed is going to be a lot faster and your going to get hit a lot harder with more muscle from the pro team.
> 
> Wellbutrin is a NE reuptake inhibitor and a less effective DA reuptake inhibitor.
> It inhibits reuptake of a neurotransmitter from the synapse into the pre-synaptic neuron, leading to an increase in the extra-cellular concentrations of the neurotransmitter and therefore an increase in neurotransmission.
> ...


Where do you know all this stuff?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

thundercats said:


> Where do you know all this stuff?


I have studied a lot on the effects of psychotropics because of my mental illness. I also find psychopharmacology fascinating. So, I use a lot of internet sources including pubmed, medscape, and psychiatric type journals. I also have a few invaluable reference books.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> I have studied a lot on the effects of psychotropics because of my mental illness. I also find psychopharmacology fascinating. So, I use a lot of internet sources including pubmed, medscape, and psychiatric type journals. I also have a few invaluable reference books.


That's cool. What kind of books do you have? Can you recommend any?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

- Stahl's Essential Psychopharmacology
- Psychopharmacology: Drugs, the Brain and Behavior- Jerrold S. Meyer, Linda F. Quenzer * There is a free pdf download*
- Psychopharmacology Demystified -Leonard Lichtblau


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks. I heard about Stahl before. Is he a psychiatrist? Is he like the top authority when it comes to psychopharmaceutics?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

There's only 1 top authority as far as that is concerned, the beloved Dr. Peter Breggin.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Does he also have a book? And why do you think he's the best?
Does he answer to email inquiries? Then I could email him some of my questions.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> I have studied a lot on the effects of psychotropics because of my mental illness. I also find psychopharmacology fascinating. So, I use a lot of internet sources including pubmed, medscape, and psychiatric type journals. I also have a few invaluable reference books.


BS it was all Jesus's doing.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Thanks. I heard about Stahl before. Is he a psychiatrist? Is he like the top authority when it comes to psychopharmaceutics?


Great book but he's apparently a jerk.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, well that goes with the territory for lot of people who are experts in their chosen field. They lose all sense of humility and the fact that they are just a small piece in the puzzle of human evolution. We all have something to offer in our lives that can make a huge positive impacts. But also the realization that we are all just a drop in the bucket in the grand design of life and the universe. There is brilliance in all walks of life- Engineers, scientists, doctors, artists, philosophers, psychologists, the naturalists etc. For example I can learn from people that I meet on the bus. A person that was explaining to me about the fundamentals of quantum physics. Which I still have trouble grasping. Or someone who wants to talk about how they handle adversity in their everyday lives. Or the person that is inebriated, loud and obnoxious. He/she is teaching me about the consequences of alcohol abuse and it's effects on communication and personal interaction in social situations. I believe we can learn from all individuals and also give to them. That they can offer us something, if put in the right context!

The book, Essential Psychopharmacology is great in explaining the neuro-biology of the brain.Everything from different cell structure's, to neurotransmission, to disorders and how different psychotropics work in the body. The excellent illustrations and diagrams really help with the understanding of it all. A great book to learn about the fundamentals of brain chemistry and psychopharmacology. I mean there's a lot of books on current meds and their applications but they quickly become outdated. So, I mentioned books covering the basic fundamentals and some that also offer chapters on psychotropics/drugs that include psychedelics, nicotine, caffeine, alcohol etc. Drugs that have been used for centuries. 
- Psychopharmacology: Drugs, the Brain and Behavior by
Jerrold S. Meyer. It is available as a free pdf download.

There are a lot of books on current meds and their applications but they quickly become outdated. Better to use internet sites for that- http://www.neurotransmitter.net/index.php. is a good one but there are many, as you know.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Yeah, well that goes with the territory for lot of people who are experts in their chosen field. They lose all sense of humility and the fact that they are just a small piece in the puzzle of human evolution. We all have something to offer in our lives that can make a huge positive impacts. But also the realization that we are all just a drop in the bucket in the grand design of life and the universe. There is brilliance in all walks of life- Engineers, scientists, doctors, artists, philosophers, psychologists, the naturalists etc. For example I can learn from people that I meet on the bus. A person that was explaining to me about the fundamentals of quantum physics. Which I still have trouble grasping. Or someone who wants to talk about how they handle adversity in their everyday lives. Or the person that is inebriated, loud and obnoxious. He/she is teaching me about the consequences of alcohol abuse and it's effects on communication and personal interaction in social situations. I believe we can learn from all individuals and also give to them. That they can offer us something, if put in the right context!
> 
> The book, Essential Psychopharmacology is great in explaining the neuro-biology of the brain.Everything from different cell structure's, to neurotransmission, to disorders and how different psychotropics work in the body. The excellent illustrations and diagrams really help with the understanding of it all. A great book to learn about the fundamentals of brain chemistry and psychopharmacology. I mean there's a lot of books on current meds and their applications but they quickly become outdated. So, I mentioned books covering the basic fundamentals and some that also offer chapters on psychotropics/drugs that include psychedelics, nicotine, caffeine, alcohol etc. Drugs that have been used for centuries.
> - Psychopharmacology: Drugs, the Brain and Behavior by
> ...


I guess your SA is not that bad if you chat up the bus hehe.

I think anyone who truly wants to learn about the underlying mechanism behind their illness would have researched it themselves. I mean most people on here knew about Stahl's, preskorns work before even joining these sites. I've learned enough about the underlying mechanism of how neurons/neurotransmitters work but now I'm at a point where I only really want to read studies about drugs that impact me or that I may consider in the future. There's just too much information out there and I want to also dedicate time to my other hobbies like programming and such.

But it's good to know things so that your doctor doesn't take you on a wild ride thinking you're a dumbass.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

thundercats said:


> Does he also have a book? And why do you think he's the best?
> Does he answer to email inquiries? Then I could email him some of my questions.


I was trolling you  He's an anti-psychiatry psychiatrist.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

kehcorpz said:


> I guess your SA is not that bad if you chat up the bus hehe.
> 
> I think anyone who truly wants to learn about the underlying mechanism behind their illness would have researched it themselves. I mean most people on here knew about Stahl's, preskorns work before even joining these sites. I've learned enough about the underlying mechanism of how neurons/neurotransmitters work but now I'm at a point where I only really want to read studies about drugs that impact me or that I may consider in the future. There's just too much information out there and I want to also dedicate time to my other hobbies like programming and such.
> 
> But it's good to know things so that your doctor doesn't take you on a wild ride thinking you're a dumbass.


 Please, don't make assumptions or jump to conclusions about the severity of my SAD and GAD because I can have conversations with people on the bus on my good days. You don't know me personally or the details of my life. Just as I don't know yours. I find it insulting. I have dealt with anxiety and depression since grade school. It has a huge impact on my life. I struggle with anxiety throughout my daily existence. And it has been a very painful daily struggle. Effecting every area of my life( relationships, family, school, jobs, daily existence) That's great that you have studied and are knowledgeable about the underlying mechanisms of neurons and neurology before joining this site. And that you only use pubmed studies these days but to say that, "most people on here knew about Stahl's, preskorns work before even joining these sites." Is a completely inaccurate generalization. Have you done some sort of poll on this? If someone asks me about where I have learned about my knowledge of psychopharmacology. There is nothing wrong with a person wanting to learn more and I offer what I know. I don't feel superior to another in any way by helping them Or by asking for advice from them. BTW I am sure most people on here , including myself, have hobbies, passions, and/or university study in their life. We live and struggle with our SAD but do not let the illness define who we are. Working to at least bring it into remission or ideally abolish it completely.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Gee Pardon me. I pictured you walking into the bus with a cane and a pimp hat.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Okaaay!!! ;P


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

We digress, now back to the OP's original topic.........


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> The book, Essential Psychopharmacology is great in explaining the neuro-biology of the brain.Everything from different cell structure's, to neurotransmission, to disorders and how different psychotropics work in the body. The excellent illustrations and diagrams really help with the understanding of it all. A great book to learn about the fundamentals of brain chemistry and psychopharmacology. I mean there's a lot of books on current meds and their applications but they quickly become outdated. So, I mentioned books covering the basic fundamentals and some that also offer chapters on psychotropics/drugs that include psychedelics, nicotine, caffeine, alcohol etc. Drugs that have been used for centuries.
> - Psychopharmacology: Drugs, the Brain and Behavior by
> Jerrold S. Meyer. It is available as a free pdf download.


That sounds good. I'm a visual learner. I like illustrations. 
Do you have a link to that free download?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

thundercats said:


> That sounds good. I'm a visual learner. I like illustrations.
> Do you have a link to that free download?


I will have to dig it up. I will pm you with it.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

That would be great. I looked at Stahl's books at amazon and they look pretty good. But also expensive.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ignoring the derailing, there's some good info/experiences here. I've been on it for about a week, can't really say it has done anything. I might need to give it some more time.

The best AD for me has actually been Neurontin. It isn't even prescribed off-label for depression (at least here) - I was prescribed it for anxiety, but what I actually noticed was that it lowered my inhibitions - something I have a major problem with.

I'm on Wellbutrin XR 150mg/day now - eventually I'll up it to 300mg. If my depression doesn't improve within a couple months I'm gonna have to beg my psychiatrist for Neurontin again...


----------



## mhb38 (Aug 23, 2013)

I can easily elaborate on this, having taken both. 

Adderall is great for focusing. If you have a trouble focusing in school, focusing on your schoolwork, etc, then this is a helpful drug. It doesn't feel dramatically different from normal, the first time I took it, I didn't notice it that strongly. I just felt as though I was in a good mood (not euphoric, just a "normal" good mood) and I could do hours of homework without being bored/distracted, etc. I felt very awake (I usually take my second dose at night to do homework) but not "wired", just as though I was extremely well-rested.

Wellbutrin is similar, except it's less effective for focusing and more for providing energy. If you need the energy to, say, happily and enthusiastically clean your entire apartment, then wellbutrin is good. I have taken it for years now so I don't notice the "honeymoon" effect anymore, but it originally gave me the energy and motivation to do just about anything (I'm talking active things I would normally dread, like extreme cleaning). It didn't provide the level of focus that adderall does, so it wouldn't be as good for something like schoolwork (because you'll have too much energy). It provides a euphoric high in the beginning though, and everything seems wonderful. In general, less focus but MUCH more energy than adderall.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

mhb38 said:


> It provides a euphoric high in the beginning though, and everything seems wonderful. In general, less focus but MUCH more energy than adderall.


Please be cautious about what you state passing off WB for a party pill, which really isn't not even remotely, as for what I've experienced there's no such thing with WB just too many activating side effects.


----------



## ginger12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Robert Paulson said:


> One thing that I don't understand is why Wellbutrin takes weeks to kick in. .....
> Please, someone enlighten me on this puzzling mystery.


I take 150mg Wellbutrin. I can honestly say I felt a small, but noticeable change within 48 hours. I don't feel like a different person, but I notice I take part in things more. Got a new job, etc. I still have some "down" days, usually when the whether is gloomy. Also, it hasn't done much for my anxiety. But depression/self doubt/apathy have all improved.


----------



## nvijell (Jan 17, 2017)

*science*

http://bmcresnotes.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1756-0500-6-220

Inhibition of DA uptake
Bupropion, methylphenidate, and MDPV inhibited the uptake of DA. MDPV was the most potent DAT inhibitor followed by methylphenidate and bupropion. Methamphetamine blocked DA uptake with similar potency to bupropion (Figure 1).

So basically Ritalin clogs up the dopamine pump more than wellbutrin getting you more high and more energy and meth clogs it up about the same as wellbutrin. Wellbutrin and ritalin in this study were being used to help people come off meth. Wellbutrin has aids for smoking sessation. Also people heat up wellbutrin and inject it like cocain and you can find that video on youtube channel Vice. So obviously wellbutrin is made to get you up not down.

Now thats just dopamine which is the pleasure sensation neurochemical. But Ritalin and Wellbutrin also inhibit nor epinephrine which deals with body movement, heart rate, getting you off your ***. So when your in bedridden depression you need norepinephrine. Gets you moving. Also Wellbutrin acts on a lot more neurotransmitters than ritalin. Dopamine by itself can also get you moving just on pure motivation. For example Nuvigil partially antagonizes dopamine and provigil antagonizes dopamine. Both of these drugs are acting in more the same way but without nor epinephrine.

I personally have tried all of them. I would say for me wellbutrin is the smoothest and the longest and the most well rounded. Nuvigil is the next best without a crash. Ritalin makes you feel pretty damn good but sometimes I wonder how productive you actually are feeling high like that. I didn't like adderall. I have a physics professor who is a super genius. When I was going to school I had a mental breakdown in class. He pulled me aside and we ended up talking later. He went through some spiraling depression where he would go outside in the pooring rain and pick weeds. Then his doctor gave him aderall and he seems stable enough to me in class. When he writes proofs on the whiteboard he hyperfocuses and nobody understands him. He just writes proofs. But i talked to him and he said it helps.

I've tried hundreds of different medications over a period of about six years. The science is relatively worthless. (relatively). It has saved me some time. Your best bet is to see your pdoc once a week and try a new med each week until you find one that works. Most medications work right away accept for ssri snri. Wellbutrin is an exception and will work right away because of the dopamine inhibition.


----------

